# Some 1911 Grip Jigs & stuff...



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2014)

Here are some of my jigs n stuff I use to make my grips...
Fist up is my Plexiglass pattern to see if I'm going to like the direction of the grain..



 



Then my hole spacing jig. Clamp it to your block and You drill right in the bushing. Then move it to the other hole.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2014)

Then my hole spacing checker. It tells me if my spacing is good or trash....



 

 

 

 
It has a knob to adjust to different grips spacing....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2014)

This is my steel pattern. I sand the blank to this size. Careful not to sand the steel pattern.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2014)

This Plexi jig is for rounding the grip's contour. as well as holding it to do final sanding and apply the finish to the grip. I have tapped 2 holes for screws to easily attach and detach the grip to it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2014)

And this is my countersink. It's important to have proper depth shoulder on your grip screw hole. I use this one in a small 12v screwgun so it's easy to keep control of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2014)

That's it for now....thanx for looking in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jaustin (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks I am going to have to copy some of your jigs.

On the hole spacing checker do you set it with a know good grip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes. I have a few sets of stock grips to from the factory to check everything....just to be sure.


----------



## jaustin (Feb 22, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> This Plexi jig is for rounding the grip's contour. as well as holding it to do final sanding and apply the finish to the grip. I have tapped 2 holes for screws to easily attach and detach the grip to it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42579



Are you drilling the hole with the shoulder before you mount it to plexi glass ,before rounding edges? 
if not then how are you doing it? i keep thinking screw will pull thru the hole.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes I am. I have the blank pretty much to thickness, so all I have to do is curve the edges only while being careful not to sand off to much of the topside.
Oh...I almost forgot, when I make the beveled egde on the bottom, I use my disc/belt sander, I hold the blank on edge against the disc sander, and use my hand to move the the belt which makes the disc turn. I have tried to get that bevel while it was plugged in and running, but I have always screwed em up. So I turn it by hand....more control for me.


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Jul 2, 2014)

So what's a guy got to do to have you make a set up jigs???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 2, 2014)

Dont know how i missed this thread. Very cool stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2014)

WBYStockMan9 said:


> So what's a guy got to do to have you make a set up jigs???



The only ones I made are the plexiglass ones. The others I purchased.

http://www.cwgrips.com/cwgrips_site_007.htm
^^ that's the hole spacing drilling jig.

Company stopped making em .
Link removed. :(

^^ that's the counter sink bit, hole jigs and spacer/profile sanding jig ( i use that to check the spacing instead of for a sanding jig.)
2 of his jigs are sold out but he has 12 of the drilling jigs...That is a life saver!! get one quick!


----------

